
Ask HN: Open Apple MacBook Shipment from China? - ycombonator
I just received a Macbook which was shipped from China 5 days ago. Is it safe to open it and use with out wiping with a chemical wipe and ruining the screen ?
======
dylz
Leave it in a garage or somewhere for a 2-3 more days if you don't want to use
a chemical wipe. If it's sunny and doesn't rain and you don't have theft
problems, leave it outside for a day or two.

If you are in the US, I would be more concerned on whether your delivery route
driver is infected rather than China.

edit: If anything, wipe the keyboard and trackpad, you don't need to touch the
screen

------
willcate
^^yep^^ they are almost completely built and packed by robotics

